# High risk Screening Mammogram



## sunojkrishnamurthy (Sep 18, 2010)

My physician documents patient self reported family history of breast cancer and/or ovarian cancer.My question is can this be considered for a high risk screening mammogram and code it as V76.11, V16.3???


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 19, 2010)

High Risk Category
Appropriate Diagnosis Code
A personal history of breast cancer
V10.3
A mother, sister, or daughter who has breast cancer
V16.3
Not given birth prior to age 30
V15.89
A personal history of biopsy-proven benign breast disease
V15.89

https://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R705CP.pdf

hope this helps
Sreenivas Sajja


----------

